# Dog collars?



## kevinpoe (Mar 1, 2011)

I heard a dog should wear only soft leather collars, but I couldn't find any. Is that true, and if it is, where can I find one?


----------



## lil_fuzzy (Aug 16, 2010)

Nope, not true. Both my dogs wear nylon collars, but you can get really nice cotton and bamboo ones as well. It all just depends what look you like.


----------



## hanksimon (Mar 18, 2009)

Agreed. For more than 20 years, I've been using nylon collars with the single hand release clasp. I think the leather recommendation is in contrast to using choke chains or pinch collars. Avoiding the philosophical discussion, even adherents strongly recommend not leaving a choke chain or pinch collar on when the dog is not supervised. Flexible collars don't usually carry that warning.... Probably TMI


----------



## Elana55 (Jan 7, 2008)

Collar style and choice depend largely on collar use. There are some collars you should never use for certain things.

*Choke Chain collar*: This is a full slip collar that will choke the more you pull on it. This collar should never be used for tying a dog up and it can cause a collapsed trachea. It is a collar often used in the AKC Breed ring. 

*Prong Collar*: A limited slip training collar that is used for correction. The idea of the collar is that the prongs are similar in feel to the dog as the Mother dog's teeth. A dog should never be tied out with such a collar or left to run loose dragging a line or lead. 

*Martingale Collar*: Limited slip collar that is flat and can be used for walking the dog and training the dog. When adjusted properly, the dog cannot slip this collar. Not recommended if you tie your dog as the loop can become entangling. Very useful if you have a dog that will slip his collar and escape when out on lead for a walk.

*Flat Nylon buckle collar, including quick buckle*: Used for walking and training and can be used to tie the dog up. Caution should be used with nylon collars as over time they can fray and become smaller as the nylon 'pulls.' The quick buckle as opposed to a tongue buckle can fail unexpectadly. Collar can be worn by the dog all the time with identification and license tagas attached etc. 

*Flat leather buckle collar*: Same as above. May stretch over time. 

*Rolled leather collar*: Same as above but not a good tie out collar due to it being narrow. 

Collar choice is based on your dog, training methods and use.


----------



## LuvMyAngels (May 24, 2009)

Buster, my 2 year old Saint Bernard, has never had a leather collar on and I currently have no plans to change that. He has a flat nylon buckle thats used when he'll be dragging a long line while we play in the yard or field. For walks he wears either a 1 1/2" or 2" fabric martingale. For lounging around the house, he's usually "naked"...he has never shown any interest in bolting through an open door & he's microchipped.


----------



## w8ing4rain (Sep 4, 2008)

It's more a matter of personal preference. If you have a dog that tends to get mats under it's collar I would recommend a rolled leather collar. A flat collar is fine for most dogs though.


----------



## kevinpoe (Mar 1, 2011)

Elana55 said:


> Collar style and choice depend largely on collar use. There are some collars you should never use for certain things.
> 
> *Choke Chain collar*: This is a full slip collar that will choke the more you pull on it. This collar should never be used for tying a dog up and it can cause a collapsed trachea. It is a collar often used in the AKC Breed ring.
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot for this reply. My dog is only 8 weeks old so I thought the collar must be soft.....


----------



## lil_fuzzy (Aug 16, 2010)

Hemp and bamboo are probably the softest (they get softer with wear), and all natural and environmentally friendly too. Next time I get collars they will be hemp or bamboo.


----------



## kevinpoe (Mar 1, 2011)

lil_fuzzy said:


> Hemp and bamboo are probably the softest (they get softer with wear), and all natural and environmentally friendly too. Next time I get collars they will be hemp or bamboo.


 I found some bamboo dog collars here: http://www.lolaandrocky.com , and I think I'll buy one to see if my dog likes it


----------



## JuneBud (Feb 17, 2010)

Latigo leather dog collars are inexpensive - just as cheap as nylon or cotton - about $10 or less. The best thing about them is that they are oh so soft and flexible. I have a latigo leash and collar. I think there is no more comfortable material. It is very easy on the hands, and probably easy on the dog's neck. Once you use the latigo leash, you will never want to use anything else. I have not found them in pet stores. Had to purchase on line.


----------



## kevinpoe (Mar 1, 2011)

JuneBud said:


> Latigo leather dog collars are inexpensive - just as cheap as nylon or cotton - about $10 or less. The best thing about them is that they are oh so soft and flexible. I have a latigo leash and collar. I think there is no more comfortable material. It is very easy on the hands, and probably easy on the dog's neck. Once you use the latigo leash, you will never want to use anything else. I have not found them in pet stores. Had to purchase on line.


Hmmm....nice, and also very cheap...thanks for this reply


----------



## Canaqua (Sep 27, 2011)

Whatever works for the dog. I like leather collars myself, but they don't work for my big, strong, BC and who knows what mix. She swims a lot and hates wearing collars (or anything else)...leather collars get wet and she finds a way to break them while they are weakened. After going through several, she wears a nylon collar . The old ACD wears a nice leather collar because she doesn't mind it and she doesn't trash it.


----------



## Amaryllis (Dec 28, 2011)

I use a nylon collar to hold his tags, but for walking I use a harness. There's some evidence to suggest that it's safer for the dog because a harness avoids potential thyroid, tracheal or spinal damage.


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

Reviving a very old thread?


----------



## marksten (Jul 22, 2013)

I have purchased some leather rhinestone dog collars for my pet. you may go though following links (http://www.wholesalebyatlas.com/category.jhtm?cid=11) , you will get largest collection of Dog collars


----------



## frillint (Jul 12, 2009)

That is not true but here's a really good place you can customize any way you want they have a Facebook with tons of photos and they have an affiliate that makes plates you can put on the collar. The collar place is www.sexybeastdogcollars.com


----------



## Effisia (Jun 20, 2013)

Since this thread popped back up, just want to add - be careful with leather collars if your dog does any water work or swimming. They can shrink or warp. We stick with nylon since Annabel will try to swim in anything from a lake to a puddle (or her water dish).


----------



## hueyeats (Apr 2, 2013)

While I love leather collars on Roman...
(He has buckle collar, leather, nylon, rechargeable glow in the dark, bling faux leather collar... A never use anymore prong.. )
He only have collar on while on walks and taken out (hikes, vet, groom etc.)

Roman is best "naked" (most comfi).
He is micro chipped for JIC.


----------



## Kyndall54 (Apr 26, 2013)

Effisia said:


> Since this thread popped back up, just want to add - be careful with leather collars if your dog does any water work or swimming. They can shrink or warp. We stick with nylon since Annabel will try to swim in anything from a lake to a puddle (or her water dish).


We had a pink leather one for Ammy and I noticed when she swam sometimes her fur would have a pink tinge! I switched to a nicely designed/braided nylon.


----------



## seaboxador (Sep 23, 2012)

I wouldn't believe what you 'heard'. Lots of people are spouting off nonsense without knowing much of what they're talking about. Sadly, people seem to think that while they got C's and D's in grade school that being able to login to a browser makes them an expert.


----------



## naina125 (Sep 27, 2013)

I have an another reference, please try coutureaccessories.com


----------

